# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Сумки для ноутбуков от Defender: Supreme, Allegro, Indigo

## Labs

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка периферии и аксессуаров для персональных компьютеров, представляет ноутбучные сумки Defender Supreme, Defender Indigo и Defender Allegro. Данные модели предназначены для безопасной и комфортной переноски портативных компьютеров с диагональю экранов 15-16”.


Defender Supreme – вместительная сумка для крупных ноутбуков, изготовленная из серого полиэстера с ярко-зелёными вставками. Изделие имеет большой отсек с противоударными стенками и фиксирующим ремешком, два кармана на молнии, подходящие по размеру для документов A4 и A5, а также и маленький отсек для мобильных устройств на липучке вместе с органайзером для ручек. Для большего удобства в сумке имеется отстегивающийся наплечный ремень.


Defender Allegro – сумка на молнии и на липучке с отстегивающимся регулируемым ремнем. Модель оформлена в стильном сочетании коричневого и апельсинового цветов и предназначена для ноутбуков средних размеров. В ней предусмотрен крупный усиленный отсек с противоударными стенками и фиксирующим ремешком - и просторное отделение с двумя внутренними карманами для документов и для мобильного телефона. Изготовлено изделие из полиэстера и нейлона.


Defender Indigo – ноутбучная сумка в эффектном темно-синем дизайне с противоударными стенками, фиксирующим ремешком и отделением для документов. Основное усиленное отделение ее застегивается на молнию, два внешних кармана – на молнию и на липучку. В данном экземпляре также предусмотрен удобный регулируемый наплечный ремень.


Благодаря своему стильному дизайну, продуманной конструкции и эргономичности, сумки от компании Defender не только защитят ноутбук от повреждений, но и станут стильным аксессуаром для ее владельца.

----------

